# Cup size..



## Annakate (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi there everyone! I'm still motoring ahead with regard to opening the café - hopefully still on track for a late October opening. Am now at the stage of sourcing cups etc...have decided on 10oz waffle cups for takeaway (good/bad idea?!) but am still really confused about the best sized porcelain cups for sitting in: the deal I am currently looking at with coffeecups.co.uk includes espresso, 9oz and 12oz cups...is this likely to cover all options? I expect I shall get a few latte glasses too (again 10oz seems ok?) Any advice/opinion/experience really welcome!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Annakate

10oz as a standard takeaway cup is quite large

Many shops offer 8oz as their large size and 6oz for their flat whites or smaller drinks

Takeaway - 10oz and 12oz used to be the norm, and still are in traditional cafes.

Your market may expect bigger drinks - this is perfectly normal

What cup sizes are your competitors using?


----------



## Annakate (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Glenn, thank you - that's really helpful, I shall go with the coffeecups bundle then, and revisit the supplier re takeaway cups...


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Proper cups vary in shape. The two main types for Cappuccino for example is the more traditional shallow and wide bowl shape while the more modern shape for single Capp is more akin to a small teacup or Turkish coffee cup. Material tends to be either white porcelain but sometimes decorated with a band or clear glass. Here's a link to the Cappuccino cup I use at home which illustrates the more modern shape: http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10701_10001_332006905799CPCP_-1

The material used is a matter of personal preference I think: Personally, in a cafe I like clear glass for a Cappuccino because I can see the layers and plain white porcelain for Espresso because the crema looks better. Probably if we were to take those used in cafes and restaurants including Italian places as the consensus then white porcelain is the material while small teacup shape for Espresso and bowl shape for Cappucino. But there is no getting away from glass for the typical Latte tall flute.

Size is related to what you're serving and how you're serving it: For example a single shot Espresso of 30ml to which is added 60ml of milk doubled through steaming requires a cup of 180ml or approx. 6.5 fl.oz.to the brim.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would say, rough sizes; espresso 2 - 3 oz cup, maybe 3.5 or 4 if you intend to serve something like a macchiato; cappucchino 5 - 6 oz cup, 7 at a push but really I think 7 is too big; Latte, 8 oz at the most, but you will see sizes from 8 all the way up to 12 and beyond.

Most other drinks are just variations of these 3 and use similar size cups.

I would also recommend getting them all from a single line, as they just look neater.

Why don't you check out coffee cups Luna range? They are made by a company called Inker. Or alternately, they do Enrica (or something like that....) too, which are a tulip shape also by Inker, rather than the bowl shape Luna.

I have both, but obviously, I don't run a coffee shop.

The only problem with Inker espresso demitasse is that they are slightly large, about 3.5oz.

That's not a big problem though I guess.


----------

